
GPU Servers. Save 60% vs Paperspace and Others. Better Features Too. - ashtonsix
https://salamander.ai
======
arnon
So, you pre-pay to get compute hours?

~~~
ashtonsix
Yes, I built it this way to reduce financial risk on my side; for instance, if
lots of users suddenly sign up and the AWS bill is really big.

I'm making the onboarding process smoother this weekend, so after Monday all
new users will have $1 of free compute credits they can use to verify the
service works as advertised before handing over any card details.

